# conformation/modeling classes



## -xx-sally-xx- (Dec 29, 2007)

heyy yea i can give you some pointers.. 

Your appearance matters as much as your horses, but dont over do it.

You:
~Dont wear makeup unless you're over 18 and even then keep it minimal and ONLY if its a must.
~If your boots sometimes slip when you run (go outside in you boots and run around a bit on grass, sand, wet grass, wood shavings etc. to see whats hard) If something makes you slip, running or sliding the soles of your boots on gravel can decrease the slipperyness, or getting boots that have rubber soles.
~Only carry a whip if its completely necessary. If its a "just in case" matter, dont even bother.

Your Horse:
~Horses must be immaculate and have hoof black, makeup, highlighter.. the works. But only use make up to enlighten features otherwise they look like they've been punched in the face or are on drugs.. Not a good look. Less is ALWAYS more no matter what.
~Leave their tail about 2"-4" below their hock, depending on the horses height, colour, thickness of tail etc...

Fun tips:
~A handfull of carrot peices, bread or apple peices keeps you horse alert and knowing that if he/she does a good job, they'll get a reward.
~When standing the horse up for inspection, dont try to tuck their head in because the jugde wants to see them alert and focused on you, not the ground infront of them. Horses can still be collected and not have their head and neck resembling a candy cane..
~NEVER stand between your horse and the judge!! The judge wants to see YOUR HORSE not you.

Please, please PLEASE pratice at home and get your horse used to being led around in circles and doing workout etc. for ANY competition you go to. I've seen too many good horses ruined because they're rushed into things.


----------



## twinkle_toes (Dec 29, 2007)

thank you!
these will really help
please keep the tips coming


----------

